
HackingTeam hacker is back, this time recording a compromise - sasas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTbI74ti0yY
======
sasas
The linked video is an edit as youtube supposedly removed the original which
had police officers details in it. [1]

You can find the original video in the reddit. [2]

PhineasFisher's motivation behind the hack on pastebin. [3]

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/4k7y0q/video_of_hac...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/4k7y0q/video_of_hack_on_catalan_police_union/d3czxup)

[2]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/4k7y0q/video_of_hac...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/4k7y0q/video_of_hack_on_catalan_police_union/)

[3] [http://pastebin.com/raw/HbyAKhvB](http://pastebin.com/raw/HbyAKhvB)

